# Ranger Cookies



## ultramag (Feb 15, 2007)

These are some awesome cookies. Kind of a souped up oatmeal cookie is a good description. They are great just as they are without nuts or anything. Thats my preference anyway.


*Ranger Cookies*

2 C. shortening
2 C. brown sugar
2 C. white sugar
4 eggs
2 tsp. vanilla
2 tsp. baking soda
2 tsp. salt
3 C. flour
6 C. oatmeal
1 C. nut meats (optional)

Cream together your shortening, both sugars, eggs, and vanilla. Next, mix in the baking soda, salt, and flour. Then fold in your oats.

Bake @ 350Â° for 10-12 minutes. Drop by teaspoon on ungreased baking sheet. Can add coconut or raisins if you wish. This makes a large batch. Dough can be refridgerated and some baked as you need. Will keep for a week or two.


----------



## deejaydebi (Feb 16, 2007)

Looks good I love oatmeal. I will have to make this.
Thanks


----------

